# hairstyles for round faces and wavy hair?



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I need to get a haircut (actually I was planning on getting it 2 weeks ago, but keep delaying it since I'll be going to a new salon which makes me nerveous). 
I have naturally wavy hair, whenever I go to bed with my hair still wet, I wake up looking like shirley temple, once I brush it out, it becomes a total fuzzball. The problem with layers is that you cant really tell that I even have them. I'm looking for something basic and easy to take care of since I dont do anything with my hair, I tried putting in frizze ease serum and mouse to help with frizz, but it makes my hair sticky and greasy looking. 

Another issue is that I have a round face and chubby cheeks, so straight hairstyles do not suit me, straight bangs dont suit me, although I'm willing to try side swept bangs. 

Anyways, long story short, the question is mostly aimed at ladies

Which hairstyle would you reccomend for someone with wavy hair, round face and keep it shoulder length. 

thanks!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hair like yours (and mine) does best when it's all one length, believe it or not. Don't use a hairdryer. After you wash it (I'd use the frizz-ease stuff) simply comb it and then tie it back and up with a ponytail holder and let it dry that way. It will take all day, so it takes patience to do this. If it's cold outside, wear a hat. by the evening it should be mostly dry. Take out the ponytail band and your hair should be smoother. Change your pillowcase to a satin or silk one and in the mornin, that hair should still be bouncin and behavin. 

You are fortunate to have a round face. A round face shape photographs the best. In fact, I think you should post some pics of the results.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I have the same hair. I never brush it - I just wash it and let it dry naturally and run my fingers through it and leave it. (Although maybe I should make more of an effort because I have been told that I look like I just woke up on a number of occassions.) I have a roundish/longish sort of face and avoid centre parts and straight hair - they look very unflattering. It is advised to avoid really short hair but I have had extremely short hair and it looked ok ?? Just a matter of experimentation. 
I think Michelle Williams has a similar face to yours and I think her hair looks really lovely and flatters her face wonderfully. Her hair looks like it has a bit of a wave to it as well. It doesn't look like it would be too high maintenance either.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I have the same hair type and also the same face shape(I think),and what works the best with my hair is longer layers and side swept bangs.
I also have very thick hair,I don't know about you,but if the layers are too short my hair is just fuzzy and if everything is the same length it gets very heavy and hard to handle.
But anyway I recommend longer layers..I wouldn't go for shorter bangs(or if you use a straightner on it it's ok),because I remember when I've had that and it annoyed me that it wouldn't stay in place.

I know about the frizz ease serum,my hair looks really grease if I put that on my hair.I can't say I've found the perfect styling product for my hair,usually it's really frizzy regardless of what I put on it.
So I'm going to follow this thread for more tips on how to handle wavy hair


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks for the tips 

Starblob- that hairstyle wouldnt suit me, I prefer something slightly below the shoulder and my hair is way thicker then hers, I feel like I have a mop on my head sometimes :roll

This is very similar to what I have now, except my hair is thicker:









I was thinking of maybe something like this, but I dont know whether her 
hair is curled or not


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

That looks like a nice style. I like the look of those long bob haircuts. Maybe this picture can give you an indication of how your wavy hair might sit with this cut. Although your hair is probably thicker than hers - it still might give you some idea.









I wish I had something more constructive to add - but my hair is a pain. I frequently cut it all off just so I don't have to deal with it. Perhaps your hairdresser will have some advice for you. May you end up with a nice style that is easy to manage and highly flattering


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I would go wild with the waves and have a 20's inspired bob a la Clara Bow.


----------

